# After years, boots suddenly hurt. Help!



## silverunity (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey all,

So I have a pair of K2 Darkos that I bought back in 2010, size 10. I realize I got them a bit bigger than I should have (sneaker size is a 10) but for years they were super comfortable, but now all of a sudden I am getting a pinch/pain near the bottom of the right pinky toe/outside foot. Especially on extended toe side turns or when i unstrap the left foot to go on a lift (I ride goofy).

What would be causing this? I tried re lacing them, etc to no avail. It seems like they aren't really very responsive to my leg movements, which I can deal with, but I can't deal with the pain. 


I tried going to a few shops to get some different boots, but 8s are too small while 9s are slightly too big (and everyone seems out of 8.5s). I just don't understand why I would get pain after 4 years (I ride maybe 5 times a year).


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Boots are packing out? Let's you're foot slide forward and puts pressure on your toe?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Lamps said:


> Boots are packing out? Let's you're foot slide forward and puts pressure on your toe?


20 days isn't much for a full packout, but if the boots were a little big to begin with, 20 days is certainly enough for break-in. You are lacking support it sounds like, figure out where and get some foam...jbars or sommat.


----------



## Steez Pleez (Feb 28, 2014)

I would definitely try out new waxed paracord boot laces. Especially if you have a problem with your boots fitting right. They will help you get the right fit with your boot. You can get a slightly bigger pair and still lace em up really tight if you use waxd laces. They will stay tight too. You can get those at waxdlaces.com


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

Steez Pleez said:


> I would definitely try out new waxed paracord boot laces. Especially if you have a problem with your boots fitting right. They will help you get the right fit with your boot. You can get a slightly bigger pair and still lace em up really tight if you use waxd laces. They will stay tight too. You can get those at waxdlaces.com


you should really start a thread about your kickstarter instead of bombing every semi-related thread, this will not work well here.


----------



## Steez Pleez (Feb 28, 2014)

*Just trying to help. Does that upset you?*

I think it relates and the whole reason they made the laces is to help snowboarders who are frustrated with retying their boots. I don't see the issue.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yes steezpleez, your altruism is heartwarming >>> do continue


----------



## the grouch (Feb 18, 2014)

CassMT said:


> you should really start a thread about your kickstarter instead of bombing every semi-related thread, this will not work well here.


Registering in a forum for the sole purpose of spamming it with links to a kickstarter is not a good idea here? Man, this is a tough crowd!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Certified Cholola Tech*

If guys have any nonlocking or unbroken chololas, I can come over and open or fix them.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Steez Pleez said:


> I would definitely try out new waxed paracord boot laces. Especially if you have a problem with your boots fitting right. They will help you get the right fit with your boot. You can get a slightly bigger pair and still lace em up really tight if you use waxd laces. They will stay tight too. You can get those at waxdlaces.com


This is beyond retarded, if the boots don't fit right, no lace in the world will make them fit! Tough crowd for sure...


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

probably the foam inside your boots has started degrading.


----------



## Goron24 (Jan 7, 2014)

speedjason said:


> probably the foam inside your boots has started degrading.


If this is the case try a volume reducer or a thicker insole possibly to remove some of the space (this will also help the boot respond to your movements). Stop heel lift has some nice products including volume reducers.


----------

